# Plug Strips



## Scott Taylor (Nov 15, 2017)

If this is not the correct place to ask this question referrals are welcome.

The International Fire Code prohibits plugging one plug strip into another. No details or reasons given.

Assuming both cases draw less power than is available from the outlet and that all plug strips are rated for the full power of the outlet, Why is plugging a five outlet strip into another five outlet strip considered unsafe but using a single twelve outlet strip is considered safe?

Scott


----------



## steveray (Nov 15, 2017)

Listing of the equipment most likely....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 15, 2017)

UL White Book (2015-2016)

The UL White Book states this: “Relocatable power taps are intended to be directly connected to a permanently installed branch-circuit receptacle outlet. Relocatable power taps are not intended to be series connected (daisy chained) to other relocatable power taps or to extension cords.”

http://www.interpower.com/ic/designers/white-papers/not-safe-daisy-chaining-power-strips.html


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2017)

You are an engineer 

Have you seen the craftsmanship on some of these???

Even the single multi stripe burn up or down


----------



## mark handler (Nov 15, 2017)

*Daisy Chain Fire*


----------



## mark handler (Nov 15, 2017)

*Lucky very Lucky*


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2017)

Besides the code saying no, not a good answer.

Give Mark a call he can explain it on the electrical side::


https://goodsonengineering.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Surge-Suppressor-Fires.pdf



https://goodsonengineering.com/


----------



## ICE (Nov 15, 2017)

mark handler said:


> *Lucky very Lucky*


Well gosh Mark, you of all people should know better.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2017)

post: 174547 said:
			
		

> Well gosh Mark, you of all people should know better.


Should I choose a different internet picture?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks, I have never came across this before when doing inspections, then I looked under my desk, oops, I'll right myself a violation notice and give myself a week to correct, is that okay with you guy's?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2017)

What happens when the fire happens tonight and you say, the BO said it's okay for a week.  What's my liability?


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Thanks, I have never came across this before when doing inspections, then I looked under my desk, oops, I'll right myself a violation notice and give myself a week to correct, is that okay with you guy's?




http://www.wavsource.com/snds_2017-09-17_1751672946049674/tv/gomer_pyle/gomer_shame.wav


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 16, 2017)

mark handler said:


> What happens when the fire happens tonight and you say, the BO said it's okay for a week.  What's my liability?



Mark I'll take care of it today, got to climb up a stake of pallets and move a desk first to get to the receptacles.

I wonder what Kidde's liability is after they announced some of their fire extinguishers don't work when I grab one? Does the recall protect them?

You know they just recalled some of their FE's


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 20, 2017)

BTW, for what it is worth, these "plug Strips" are called relocatable power taps in the NEC...... It also specifically states  -... directly into wall.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2017)

There go my Christmas village over the fireplace lights, ouch!
Thank you Scott for this topic.


----------



## bill1952 (Oct 4, 2022)

I'm at a code committee meeting at NFPA headquarters and guess what I found?


----------



## ICE (Oct 4, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> guess what I found?


An Indian head nickel???  Uh Oh, I see what I did wrong.  It should be an indigenous peoples head nickel.  Of course I could have said buffalo nickel but that denies the indigenous people all together.  Perhaps indigenous people regret being on a nickel.  What can we know anymore?  I bet that if it was a half dollar the indigenous people might accept that as an honorarium.  Well I suppose it would depend on who got the dollar and can't they have quarters too.

So no Bill, I haven't a clue.


----------



## bill1952 (Oct 4, 2022)

I'll try to take a photo in morning.


----------



## bill1952 (Oct 5, 2022)

photo


----------



## mark handler (Oct 5, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> I'm at a code committee meeting at NFPA headquarters and guess what I found?


Do as I say not what I do...


----------



## steveray (Oct 5, 2022)

But we have to GFCI our HVAC condensers because 100 people got electrocuted in the last 10 years....FNFPA....


----------



## ICE (Oct 24, 2022)

steveray said:


> But we have to GFCI our HVAC condensers because 100 people got electrocuted in the last 10 years....FNFPA....


In talking with an Edison lineman I commented that his occupation is shockingly dangerous.  He said that the only electrocuted Edison employee that he remembers was a meter reader.  The guy touched a condenser that lacked an equipment ground and had a hot case.  (what is now an equipment ground was called a case ground for many years)

I have encountered more missing case grounds on HVAC condensers than any other equipment.  Condensers are always installed by a non-electrician.  So many inspectors do not bother to look at the wiring in the disconnect.











You can count on HVAC installers to do strange things.  I carry a non-contact voltage tester for a reason.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 24, 2022)

That’s the ultra-uber-slow blow fuse.


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2022)

Would a GFCI help any of that?....Send the people that do that work to jail for manslaughter....Don't write stupid code.....


----------



## Norcal (Nov 1, 2022)

e hilton said:


> That’s the ultra-uber-slow blow fuse.


Fuse manufacturers do make a dummy fuse, which there are application where they would be required like grounded B phase systems but pieces of copper tubing is cheaper then doing it correctly.


----------

